# About to put real plants in 10 gal aggro



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Im about to put some plants in my 10 gal aggro, what should i put, and what all do i need to keep them alive, ive never had real plants before?


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.google.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

How many watts of light do you have over the tank? That is a good place to start. Knowing your wattage will help us suggest some plants to you. Plants have different lighting requirements.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

30 watts, 2 bulbs with 15 watts each.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

30 watts is good light over a 10g, so you'll have alot of choices for plants. That is medium light, which gives you alot of options. But, the thing with a 10g is finding plants that won't quickly outgrow the tank.

Any type of Cryptocorynes will work. They just need to be planted in the gravel and left alone. Some common types are Wendtii (red and green), Lutea, Willisii, and Walkeri.

Dwarf sagittaria would be a good foreground plant. It is grass like. You just need to plant groups of the plant together and it will grow and make runners (baby plants).

Some stem plants would be good for your background, but I wouldn't put too many different types in a 10g because you'll be trimming them often. 
Bacopa caroliniana is a good stem plant. Moneywort is a good one as well. Ludwigia repens, Rotala rotundifolia, Ambulia, and Hygrophila polysperma would all work.

Sword plants will do fine in your light, but most of them will outgrow a 10g. If you can find Rosette swords, they stay really small. They might be harder to find though. 

Anubias are good plants as well. Most of them will outgrow a 10g, so I'd look for Anubias nana or petite nana. They should be attached to wood or rocks. 
Java fern is another plant that should be attached to wood or rocks. It is a very tough plant and very hardy.

That should be enough to get you started.  Be aware of what you buy because some plants are high light and may not do well in medium light. You don't want to buy something that won't live well in your light.

All the plants I listed will grow fine in the light you have. You can pick up some liquid fertilizer. I'd just get an all in one type fertilizer to start with. Something like Flourish or Leafzone will work for now. Then once the plants start growing, you can get into the Potassium, Iron, and Nitrogen fertilizers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said..............


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

thank you very much, without you guys, i dont know what id do


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

question: How do you attach java ferns to wood, and can you attach them to a fake log?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

u can attach them to anything with either cotton string or clear fishing line, just make sure the rhimzone at the base isnt buried in the substarate or it will rot and die, BTW almost all the info you've asked is covered in the sticky's, they have almost all the information you need to learn the basics so it would be worth your time to read them if u havent yet


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, thank you


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ill post the results on this thread when the plants are done growing


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

where do i put the fertilizer, in the gravel, or on the roots?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Buy a liquid fertilizer and you just add it to the tank. The directions on the bottle will tell you how much (usually a capful for so many gallons). Most plants take in nutrients through the water column.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, thanks a bunch


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So the liquid fertilizer never hurts the fish? What if they think its food and try eating it as you apply it. Hhaha, just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope, it doesn't hurt the fish. Sometimes mine will swim through it (looking for food) when i first put it in, but it doesn't bother them.


----------

